# Hi, we are only 1 week from egg collection on our first go at the Bridge Centre*



## gcas69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi there  

My wife and I are currently undergoing our first ICSI/IVF treatment at the Mayday/Bridge Centre

We are exactly 1 week away from egg collection, and getting anxious  

glad I found this board, have read alot on here and thought I should say hello 

Graham


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Graham

welcome !! and good luck to you and your wife for EC , I'm 5 days into my 2WW  , it really does happen quickly !!

this site has been a fantastic help to my husband and i would never have got thought this without these guys if you need any advice or want to ask question just ask away 

Lindsey


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

HI Graham!!

Good luck with egg collection, I am sure you and your wife will be fine!!

I hope you get lots of eggs, and I wish you lots of luck for your 2ww!!

Welcome to fertility friends
Love Nataliexxxxxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just wanted to say welcome , an    with your EC to the both of you .
this site has been a god send to me an hope it will comfort you both through an after your tx .
heres loads of fairy dust an positive thoughts for you both 
                    an hope to see a    soon 
vikki75


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF, good luck with the tx, hope it's a huge success xx


----------



## gcas69 (Oct 3, 2007)

lindz-lou said:


> I'm 5 days into my 2WW  , it really does happen quickly !!


We wish you all the luck, can't quite believe how quickly this has all gone from tests to execution !!

Claire is on a bit of a rollercoaster at the mo' she had no side effects from the first three weeks of nasal spay, but now after 6 days of injections she is an emotional wreck, how she is still working I don't know ?!?

Afetr our pre injection scan the nurses said C was 'text book perfect' t start the injections

I am starting to feel pretty anxious myself about the whole process, what with things like having to take the 'eggs' to London on the train ?!


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

I had good days and bad days with the drugs   but i seemed to get used to them ! the only time i have taken off work is EC & ET and now I'm having this week off to do absolutely nothing  

As for EC i was so nervous but its all over so quickly and its all worth it !! especially if you do get that all important BFP !!!

I'm presuming this is your first ICSI /IVF ? how long have you been TTC??

You will both be fine !! i want to wish you all the best and all the positive vibes possible on one page                                                                       

Lindsey


----------



## gcas69 (Oct 3, 2007)

lindz-lou said:


> I had good days and bad days with the drugs  but i seemed to get used to them ! the only time i have taken off work is EC & ET and now I'm having this week off to do absolutely nothing
> 
> As for EC i was so nervous but its all over so quickly and its all worth it !! especially if you do get that all important BFP !!!
> 
> ...


thanks Lindsey

'scuse my ignorance , but can you elaborate on the following please ? 

BFP = ?
TTC = ?

thanks v.much
G


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry !! you will get used to the lingo     

BFP = big fat pregnancy
TTC = trying to conceive


----------



## gcas69 (Oct 3, 2007)

lindz-lou said:


> I'm presuming this is your first ICSI /IVF ? how long have you been TTC??
> Lindsey


just a little over 2 years

low sperm count tho' and no idea why ?!! 

dosen't really help with the guilt, putting my C thro' this


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Graham,

  Just wanted to say hello and welcome to fertility friends  

   to you and your wife for E/C, you both will be fine.

  Sending you lots of      And Baby dust     your 

  way, I hope to see a  real soon.




                                        Strawberries x


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Graham ,

You really should not feel guilty ! I know its easy said than done but none of us can help this ! i used to feel the same way cos its me that has the problems, at the end of the day , we do what it takes to try and get that family of our own ! 

When has Claire got her scan ? or has she already had it ?


----------



## gcas69 (Oct 3, 2007)

lindz-lou said:


> When has Claire got her scan ? or has she already had it ?


Scans booked for tomorrow 22nd Jan and 25th Jan with EC on 28th


----------



## debsxrom (Jan 11, 2008)

hi graham,im new here to but hello and good look for your ec..mine is on friday and i am as nervous as your wife will be...debs


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Well good luck for your scan !! if you need to ask any more questions just ask ! there is bound to be someone on here that will know the answer !   

will keep an eye out to see how you get on !!

all the best to both of you


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for EC.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Graham, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

So nice to have more blokes signing up!

Here's a few useful links you might want to check out:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*The Mens Room ~ *CLICK HERE

You could also join the Cycle Buddies boards and chat with others going through tx at the same time (mostly women there though but you are welcome, and may find it beneficial to join)

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Wishing you lost of luck with this cycle. 

C~x


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

I told my husband about this thread, so you never know he might be along to join you later.
We have our ec on 5th Feb (only 2 weeks ), the bit DH is worried about is taking the eggs from Shirley Oaks to the Bridge clinic. Has anyone on this board done this before and can advise? He is worried that he will get stopped on the train and asked what is in his bag!

Good luck to everyone else going through treatment at the mo! We WILL get there

xx


----------



## gcas69 (Oct 3, 2007)

C just had first scan today after 7 injections of Stimulating @ Mayday

9 Follicles (5 & 4) good size, apparently  

Womb lining plumping up nicely

so all on track for EC on 28th

1 scan left on Friday 25th

if we weren't nervous before, we are now !


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi there,

Good luck for your cycle, hope it's succesful  Come oand join us on the Male Factor ICSI thread if you like: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122366.90 there are people at all stages of treatment/after treatment over there, I'm sure the ladies on there can answer most questions. Maybe your wife might like to join too? Personally I've never had to transfer eggs from one hospital to the other, are you going from East Croydon? I'm thinking the Bridge is near London Bridge, so it's not too long a ride (sorry if I'm wrong about location  ) we had our treatment at Guys hospital.

try not to feel too bad (easier said than done, i know) my DH also has low sperm count, in fact too low to even give accurate motility/morphology, on one sperm test there were only 4 on the slide, and those were not doing what they should have been doing  but as you can see from my signature, it only takes a couple of sperm to get the result you want! I didn't suffer too badly with the nasal spray, apart from headaches and the odd hot flush  but was very stressed out and emotional, don't know how much of it was due to spray, and how much was just sheer terror  I found my first two egg collections fine, the drugs they give you to sedate you are great  and I was up and about running for train after, then went to a restaurant for lunch  If she's a bit sore after, you could be her hot water bottle filler 

Best of luck for your next scan!

Laura xx


----------



## gcas69 (Oct 3, 2007)

ShortyPie said:


> Personally I've never had to transfer eggs from one hospital to the other, are you going from East Croydon? I'm thinking the Bridge is near London Bridge, so it's not too long a ride (sorry if I'm wrong about location  ) we had our treatment at Guys hospital.
> Laura xx


thanks for the wishes, yep, will be going from East Croydon to London Bridge, with my special cargo 

Claire has been getting slight pains in her ovary regions this morning too, don't know if that's just the extra stimulation kicking in ? but she said it's similar to when she ovulates, only a bit more

Weird, she seems so calm and I am definately not


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya just wanted to say welcome to FF 

Love Saila xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Graham  
Love the avatar pic!

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Let us know how things progress 

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## gcas69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Evening ladies (and gents ?)

Claire had her final scan this morning, lining looks good and 6/7 good size folicles with several smaller ones

fascinating watching it all on the screen (not that I can do much else !) 

so we left the Mayday in fairly high spirits (and full off nasty Burger King breakfast )

However ......... this afternoon C's blood results came back as 2500, which is apparently a bit low
should be more like 10000 ?

so now we are worrying again  

Pregnyl injection at 11.30pm tomorrow (while we are are my company New Years Ball)

and into the Mayday for egg collection at 7.30am on Monday

Please can everyone cross everything and wish together for this to be ok

thanks

G

good luck to all you others going thro' this now !


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

